# Dry brining?



## matt r (Jul 8, 2017)

Anybody use this technique? Just salting meat and letting it sit for a day or so. Apparently it helps retain the juices.

Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 8, 2017)

I just recently started dry brining.  I've done it with four types of beef so far.  In order they were brisket, tri tips, steaks (Rib Eye and NY Strip), and short ribs.  Here's what I've noticed:

1. Brisket.  Normally I slap SPOG on the brisket and throw it on the smoker for a hot n fast or medium fast smoke.  The last time I did a packer brisket was low n slow and I dry brined it for a couple of days.  Didn't really notice a huge difference in flavor, bark, or moisture retention, but had a GREAT smoke ring.  Now, in all fairness, at this point I was thinking that was probably due to the 17 hour smoke, not the dry brine. 

2.  Tri tips. Dry brined with Montreal Steak Seasoning for 24 hours.  The tri tip was not marked as "Choice" grade, so it was probably Select.  Set the Kettle up for indirect cooking.  Threw some wood chips on the fire, then seared the meat on both sides for 3 minutes, then indirect heat for 45 minutes until IT was 135F.  Rested then cut open.  Once again, a relatively nice 1/4" smoke ring!  Meat was tender and juicy, but with ALL the tri tips I've done over the decades, I can't recall a smoke ring.  The interesting thing is I used my usual amount of Mont. Steak Seasoning, but my wife said they were too salty. 

3.  Steaks.  I've dry brined rib eyes twice, NY Strip once.  The steaks were all Choice grade.  Used Montreal Steak Seasoning again, but significantly less than I normally use.  Used the Kettle again for direct and indirect smoke grilling.  Steaks were great.

4.  Short ribs.  Montreal Steak Seasoning, lightly applied.  Smoked for 4.5 hours.  Great smoke ring, taste, and juiciness. 

Interesting thing when dry brining.  The beef gets REAL red during the brining process.  I use less seasoning and it still tastes great.  And there's that smoke ring. 

I'm sold on dry brining.


----------



## matt r (Jul 8, 2017)

That's interesting. I've only tried it on a pork butt. It was really good, but im not sure that was the brine or my getting lucky with a good cook!
I'm gonna try it on some chicken tomorrow. We'll see what happensThumbs Up


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 14, 2017)

I do the dry brine as you call it often, Does it help? IDK but i like it. Chance are, what you think is a smoke ring, is actually a cure ring from the salt. I have seen briskets heavily salted, set in the fridge for 2 days, cooked in the oven and had a deep "ring", this is also a trick with loins in comps, when you dont have time to get a true smoke ring.


----------



## shyzabrau (Jul 14, 2017)

I dry brine steaks and roasts most of the time.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 14, 2017)

smokebuzz said:


> I do the dry brine as you call it often, Does it help? IDK but i like it. Chance are, what you think is a smoke ring, is actually a cure ring from the salt. I have seen briskets heavily salted, set in the fridge for 2 days, cooked in the oven and had a deep "ring", this is also a trick with loins in comps, when you dont have time to get a true smoke ring.



Never heard of a cure ring, but that makes total sense given the redder appearance of the dry brined beef.


----------



## donr (Jul 21, 2017)

Make sure after you apply your salt/seasonings that you wrap the hunk-o-meat tightly.  I prefer to vacuum pack them when they will fit, otherwise I put them into a ziploc bag and suck out as much air as possible.

The salt/sugar will suck out natural moisture.  Most of the liquid mixed with the salt/sugar (a brine) will get absorbed back into the meat.  It can only absorb back in from the areas that touch the brine.  If you just have it sitting on a pan covered, most of the brine will just sit in the pan.

There apparently is some debate as to whether spice & herb flavors from the rub will be carried into the meat or not.

Don


----------

